# 02 Frontier, Oil Dip Stick Stuck!



## mwt168 (Aug 30, 2011)

Man as luck would have it, the other day I found my truck leaking oil, really bad. I took it to shop and had it repaired, started out as a rear main seal, then went to oil pan gasket leaking..... Well 10 days later I get my truck back and my Oil dip stick is siezed in the tube (its sticking out about 3in). Not only that but my O/D button and reverse lights aren't working anymore. I know I should take this thing back but I'm worried it will be another 10 days before I see it again. Can anyone give me an idea as to where the plugs are or what to check in reguards to my O/D button and reverse lights? Maybe an idea on dip stick too? I really appreciate any help!!! :givebeer:


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

When the shop replaced the rear main seal, the tranny had to be removed which included several electrical harness connectors. When everything was reassembled, they probably left a connector(s) unplugged. That's probably why the OD/reverse lights are not working. As far as the dip stick problem, it's probably bent down in the oil pan area.

Take it back to the shop and have them fix all the problems.


----------

